# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Blood in the stool

## JaneDoe

Hello Davi here.I decided to do this topic to say something kinda scary .My father is 58 years old. He is constipated and shitting blood.What can this be ? What exams should he take to know his condition?

----------


## Ashop

Could just be a fissure or a hemorrhoid. I would put him on some Metamucil immediately. The 1st week 1 heaping tablespoon 3 x daily then cut it down to once daily before bedtime. This will help drastically with bowel movements, constipation and preventing the flair up of a fissure or hemorrhoid. Obviously seeing a doctor ASAP is a must too.

----------

